# Faces Within



## mishele (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know if other people do this but I see faces in objects when I shoot. Sometimes I see them after the fact, sometimes I take the picture on purpose. *Post up your faces!!*
See the clown?!!! This was found after the fact...lol Creepy...huh?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll play along...


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 6, 2012)

GHOST.... or KLAN MEMBER ?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 6, 2012)

Oooo I love these, I have lots! 

Villain


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 6, 2012)

This one is my fav 

Reflection of a break in the clouds on the pond.


----------



## sleist (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## laynea24 (Dec 11, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> I don't know if other people do this but I see faces in objects when I shoot. Sometimes I see them after the fact, sometimes I take the picture on purpose. Post up your faces!!
> See the clown?!!! This was found after the fact...lol Creepy...huh?



Very creepy!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 11, 2012)

mishele said:


> I don't know if other people do this but I see faces in objects when I shoot. Sometimes I see them after the fact, sometimes I take the picture on purpose. *Post up your faces!!*
> See the clown?!!! This was found after the fact...lol Creepy...huh?


----------



## mishele (Dec 11, 2012)

lol BJ! I remember that from my other post!! Too funny!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah. Seriously though. You printed that picture of him, and put it behind the flower. Fess up!


----------



## sleist (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 11, 2012)

Yours is definitely creepy Mishele, I LOVE it! I'd hang that on my wall in a heartbeat.

Here are a couple fire ones.

Not human but a face none the less.























Never received feedback on this one as to whether others see the faces or not, I may be out to lunch lol.




Lifetime of Pain by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 11, 2012)

sleist said:


>




EXACTLY!


----------



## mishele (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Dec 11, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 I see Iron Man!!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 11, 2012)

Creepy little girls anyone?




The Paranormal by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll play, mon.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 11, 2012)

I called this one...

*Scrawny Lion Relieves Himself*


----------



## sleist (Dec 11, 2012)

^^^^  Funny!!


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Dec 11, 2012)

LOL! Three legged one, too.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 11, 2012)

I take it this one is cheating?





Okay then, how about this one (on the right side above stone)?





I was using a binder for reflected lighting and noticed that because of the source of the light I was using and the wrinkles, there seemed to be a face, with a catchlight in its left eye even.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 12, 2012)

the real genuis was the person who saw the face in the rock and painted it.


----------



## mishele (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 12, 2012)

^Oscar?!


----------



## mishele (Dec 12, 2012)

lol YES!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 12, 2012)

I called this one The Observer.


----------



## mishele (Dec 12, 2012)

I know it a water drop again but the face is so cute...lol


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Dec 12, 2012)

You can find smiling faces in unexpected places.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 12, 2012)

How many faces do you see ?





How about now ?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2012)

Grumpy




0743_LickershamnRaukområde_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Funny Hair-do




1396_Langhammars_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Hedgehog




1417_Langhammars_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Resting Camel




1567_Asunden_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Baby Elephant




2199_HolmhällarStrand+Raukområde_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

I See You




3286_SigsarveStrand_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Mully (Dec 13, 2012)

View attachment 28400


----------



## mishele (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 13, 2012)

This one always made me think of a face full of mouths.


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 13, 2012)

21-10-2012 Tractor Face by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

In this one I see a gangly creature, with a long snout points left from near the top. See it?




21-10-2012 Tractor Face by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jake337 (Dec 13, 2012)

Someone told me there is three profiles in this one.  I kinda see it but doesn't come close to Mishele's.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 14, 2012)

[/url] Frank & Lola by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Demers18 (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 16, 2012)

Slimer...


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 16, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:
			
		

> Slimer...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/8180804124/



LMAO! Took me a bit to find him but then again, he is a ghost! 
Who you gonna call? GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 16, 2012)

mishele said:


>



w.t.f. is that thing?


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 16, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You literally took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2012)

lol It's a crab spider (what they call them on the island). I took it while I was on Kauai. They are everywhere and have a nasty bite. Good thing they're so colorful!! When out hiking you could avoid them.

*Demers18* should remember seeing them. You went to Kauai, right?


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 16, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> lol It's a crab spider (what they call them on the island). I took it while I was on Kauai. They are everywhere and have a nasty bite. Good thing they're so colorful!! When out hiking you could avoid them.
> 
> Demers18 should remember seeing them. You went to Kauai, right?



I only saw two of them and both times I didn't have my camera! I was disappointed in that but I still got these two guys though.

Cane Spider- Which works in this series







[/url] _MG_2050-Cane SPider by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

2. Spiny Backed Spider (doesn't work in this thread)






[/url] _MG_2770-ASBS by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 16, 2012)

That second one DOES work, Lee.

It has two pointy ears above, a mono-brow, a pair of shades, and a big gappy smile


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bend The Light said:
			
		

> That second one DOES work, Lee.
> 
> It has two pointy ears above, a mono-brow, a pair of shades, and a big gappy smile



Hahha that's awesome! I didn't even see it but now that's all I see. 

Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2012)

3317_SigsarveStrand-oben_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2012)

Detail of the Duke Semans Mansion, across from the Metropolitan Museum of Art.




cmw3_d40_file0001940857675-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 20, 2012)

Another one



Paper Roses by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## bobnr32 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rock faces by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## WryTheBteam (Jan 7, 2013)

This is a photo i took when i was a teenager. That was the day i started getting into photography

A person praying


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2013)

211_PashaValley von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




213_PashaValley von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 8, 2013)

:\


----------



## sm4him (Jan 8, 2013)

12072012_0037editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 31, 2013)




----------

